# Access SQL Frage!



## Nevermind (25. November 2001)

Kann mir wer diese Hausübung lösen? Bin ne Lusche in SQL... 

Außerdem hat der Lehrer nix erklärt deshalb weiß ich nicht ob wir Pseudodaten eingeben sollen oder nicht?! 

Falls sich wer auskennt wär ich dankbar für Hilfe! 

Beispiel 1: 

PRODUKT( pname , typ, hersteller, lizenzkosten) 
LIZENZ ( rname, pname, datum) 
VERWENDUNG ( pname, rname, datum ) 

1.1. Erstelle ein SQL: Namen aller Rechner auf denen nach dem 30.9.95 keine Lizenz mehr ausgestellt wurde. 

1.2. Erstelle ein SQL: Namen und Hersteller aller Produkte, welche auf weniger als 10 Rechner verwendet worden sind (also auch auf keinem Rechner). 


Beispiel 2: 

KURS ( knr , bezeichnung, teilnehmer , beginn, ende) 
SCHUELER ( svnr , name, adresse) 
ANMELDUNG ( knr, svnr, datum) 

2.1. Erstelle ein SQL: Welcher Schüler hat als erster einen Kurs belegt. 

2.2. Erstelle ein SQL: Alle Kurse von 92 bis 94 bei denen die maximale Teilnehmeranzahl bei der Anmeldung überschritten wurde.

Hab hier noch die bisherigen Versuche in ne .zip Datei gepackt sie funzen aber ned wirklich 

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, ist ziemlich dringend!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (25. November 2001)

sorry aber wir sind hier eigentlich nicht dafür da, deine hausaufgaben zu machen! da haben wir andres zu tun.

wir können dir befehle vorschlagen, vielleicht auch ne "lösungsstrategie" aber ich setz mich nich n paar stunden hin, damit du ne ruhige kugel schieben kannst.

sag an was du nich kannst, dann helfen wir dir!

auf http://www.mut.de gibt es zur zeit das SQL in 21 Tagen Ebook, damit kannst du schon mal anfangen!


----------



## Nevermind (25. November 2001)

Dann gebts ma halt paar Tipps verdammt oder is des von euch a scho z'viel verlangt?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (25. November 2001)

so war das nich gemeint, das weisst du genau!

ich werd mir deine zip mal anschaun! so schwierig is die ganze sache eigenlich nich


----------

